# CD Rom Drive(s) not detected - can someone help me?

## nitemare2u

for some reason, gentoo won't recognize my two CD-drives - I dont know if they are SCSI or ATAPI or what - but heres some info on them.

The first one is an HP CD-Writer (2x) of the 7500 series, 

and the seconf one is just a generic CD-Drive.

I just don't understand why they were detected during install - i mean SOMEHOW i had to install gentoo from CD lol 

could someone help me with this?

EDIT: i believe this is a kernel problem - but when my comp boots up, and the kernel starts going - it DOES detect these - so would all i need to know is the directory of the cdrom drive? /mnt/cdrom dont work, there is no /dev/cdrom .. so i dont know

----------

## donjuan

Try mounting /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd.  Those are other links the IDE secondary master and slave.  And mine are known as /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 and /dev/cdroms/cdrom1.  So have you tried looking in the folder /dev/cdroms?

Edit: w00t I'm not a n00b anymore!

----------

## nitemare2u

well i did that:

```

tux root # mount /dev/hdc

mount: can't find /dev/hdc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab

```

and i looked in the fstab and it says

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

```

so i tried everything - any clues?

----------

## donjuan

Sorry, I meant try this:

```
mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
```

It won't be listed in fstab so you need to tell it where to mount.

Edit: One other thing, have you tried to mount the drive before?  I'm just asking because you haven't told me that there's an error when you try mounting the drive.  By default Linux doesn't mount your floppy and CD drives.  So if you haven't done this, before going any further, try

```
mount /mnt/cdrom
```

If you do want automount try using Ivman.

----------

## nitemare2u

Alright - did that:

```
tux root # mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

```

sorry - im still somewhat a n00b - so you might have to help me for a bit...   :Embarassed:   :Confused: 

----------

## donjuan

Try doing what I said in the edit in my earlier post, and also try changing your fstab like so:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto         noauto,user,ro               0 0 
```

----------

## nitemare2u

in response to your edit:

```

tux root # mount /mnt/cdrom

mount: special device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 does not exist

```

and also - how would

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto         noauto,user,ro               0 0

```

change it if theres no dir called /dev/cdroms/cdrom0? just wondering, not bashing you or anything... - but ill try it.

EDIT: i tried it, and it still doesnt work, even after restarting the comp... infact i had to change it back - but all i need is that cd-directory! oh btw, i have 2.4.26 kernel because i wanted to have VMWARE working properly -- which it does up until i need the cd drive..Last edited by nitemare2u on Mon Nov 01, 2004 2:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## donjuan

I noticed you said you didn't have a directory called mount /mnt/cdrom but I wasn't certain about /mnt/cdroms, but I guess I'll completely forget about that directory now  :Smile: .  So next try this, and make sure you have a disc in the drive because all this is for nothing without that  :Razz: .

```
mount -t auto /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
```

And if that doesn't work try

```
mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
```

Your drives are on the secondary master and slave IDE channel aren't they?  If not we'll need to change from trying to mount hdc.

----------

## nitemare2u

 *donjuan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
> ```
> ...

 

OMG it worked! except i had to change it to hdd, but it worked!

Also, do you know anyway to do that automatically at startup?

----------

## donjuan

It sounds like what you want is automount, so that whenever you put a CD in the drive you can automatically access it.  It's sort of odd that Unix has been around for what? 30 years now? and only during the past few years we've gotten automount.  Since you said you had a 2.4 kernel let's see if you have supermount.  Go to the kernel configuration and then go here and enable supermount:

```
File systems  --->

    Pseudo filesystems  --->

        <*> Supermount removable media support 
```

Of course you'll have to re-build your kernel.  If that option is there continue form that step in this how-to.  If not, tell me and we'll try something else.

----------

## nitemare2u

 *donjuan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> File systems  --->
> 
> ...

 

No - there is no option for that - but I DO remember checking automount... you know what? I dont care about it automatically doing it - i just want it to work with VMWARE...

----------

## donjuan

Sorry, I have no experience with VMware, so all I could do is lead you down a bunch of paths hoping that one might work.

----------

## -valheru-

Acutally, I have the same problem and your suggestions worked. THANKS. However I don't have that option in my kernel either so should I change my fstab around? Take a peek. Thanks.

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.18.4.1 2005/01/31 23:05:14 vapier Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/hda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user,ro   0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/cdrom1     auto            noauto,user,ro     0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

NVM, I just changed my cdroms to HDC and HDD in the fstab and it works fine now thanks again! !!!!

----------

